# Auburn Bomb Dogs



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/shepa...b-sniffing-dogs/?playlist_id=86915?test=faces


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm an Alabama fan myself but that is cool to see. Auburn also has one of the best vet schools in the country.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Detection + added fluff and media coverage = Auburns program


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Michael Santana said:


> Detection + added fluff and media coverage = Auburns program


I bet your a bulldog fan...amirite. I hate Aubarn with every ounce of hate in my heart but when it comes to animals and agriculture you don't get much better than they are.


----------

